# Dying Long Hair & Static!



## xtiffineyx (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay, here's the deal. My hair has a lot of reddish-coppery tones in it so I dye it soft black or dark brown to cover them up. However, every time I dye it, the ends of my hair come out damaged and EXTREMELY staticky. My hair is long, so I have to buy 2 boxes of hair dye, so I usually buy the cheap revlon stuff that comes in a 2 pack (it's super cheap, like less thatn $5). 

However, today I came up with an idea. Buy one box of really good dye, and then before I dye it, spread conditioner/deep conditioner on the ends of my hair (since they're already dark w/ no red). I could dye the top of my head let it set until about 10 minutes before it's time to wash it out, and then spread the rest through the ends and only let that sit for the remaining time. 

Here's a current picture of my hair, the ends are dark, but the top has some red tones coming through especially around my temples:







I dunno though, any tips/advice is appreciated! =]]


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 2, 2008)

i have the identical problem you have.
I still cant figure out how to get rid of the static though and it is driving me CRAZY! 
I hope someone can answer this!!
btw your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_i have the identical problem you have.
I still cant figure out how to get rid of the static though and it is driving me CRAZY! 
I hope someone can answer this!!
btw your hair is gorgeous!_

 

Is your hair staticky all the time, or just after you dye it like mine?

I bought some hair dye tonight, and I'm going to try my little plan in a few days (after it gets dirty). So we'll see what happens lol.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_Is your hair staticky all the time, or just after you dye it like mine?

I bought some hair dye tonight, and I'm going to try my little plan in a few days (after it gets dirty). So we'll see what happens lol._

 
its been alot lately but i dye mine myself too and after its soo much worse than usual. Not sure why though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tell me if your idea works!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 3, 2008)

your ends are probably over processed. I don't think much could fix it besides a trim and then making sure to not over process the ends again, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Baby Mac (Apr 4, 2008)

Im also thinking your ends are over processed and very porous... if it were me id go for a trim...
Your eyes are Beautiful!!


----------



## mistella (Apr 4, 2008)

yes, your ends are overprocessed. Think about everytime you dye your hair - the roots are new hair, they've never been touched with dye, but the bottom portion of your hair is getting dyed over & over & over.. 
i think your idea is good, dying the top & then pulling it down to the bottom for the last 10 mins or so. A product I love is Revlon Porosity Control shampoo. Use it before you dye your hair. it helps put back protein into the pores of your hair. Don't use this shampoo everyday though, only once-twice a week.


----------



## lilcarterbabee (Apr 11, 2008)

This has nothing to do with your thread but is your hair naturally wavy like that? Or what do you do to it? It looks pretty LOL


----------



## prettybaby (Apr 11, 2008)

when you touch up your hair hair, its true that you should only pull the color thru the previuosly colored hair about 10 mins before you wash. dont wait for your hair to be dirty to color it, it should be clean for best color results/payoff. something that not many ppl know is that store bought hair color has the highest amount of ammonia, and   thats why the color stays for so long, but on the other hand is causing so much more damage. alot of it may have something to do with your shampoo. wwhat kind are you using? so many store brands are made with balsam, veg oils, and fruit waxes, so ultimatley (sp?) they are coating your hair shaft and making it look soft and shiny, but anything good for your hair that is moisturizing cannot penetrate the hair shaft.

as a licensed stylist i would recommend that you go to your local beauty supply place, get your color (liquid form) and use nothing higher than a 10 vol developer. ask the sales ppl for help. for shampoo i would recommend something like the enjoy hydrating shampoo and conditioner.  you can also get, as a weekly deep conditioning treatment, the instant reconstructor. its made from human hair proteins whit molecules so small that they actually penetrate the hair shaft and put back so many of the good things that are stripped in day to day. ask your stylist the best way to use this.

and finally get a trim! every 4~6 wks.you dont need to trim alot, just .5in or so, and your hair will grow that back or more between trims. if you use the right products at home, your results will always be better. just like the diff btwn the 99cnt makeup and mac.


 HTH! feel free to pm with any other questions!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilcarterbabee* 

 
_This has nothing to do with your thread but is your hair naturally wavy like that? Or what do you do to it? It looks pretty 
LOL_

 
I wish!!! My hair is seriously stick straight. I had hot rolled it the day before and that was around 2 am the next night! Thanks though =]


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 11, 2008)

A thought for those of you with really staticky hair: take an unscented dryer sheet and run it lightly over the parts of your hair giving you trouble. It really will help.


----------



## user79 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I wish!!! My hair is seriously stick straight. I had hot rolled it the day before and that was around 2 am the next night! Thanks though =]_

 
That's what my hair looks like when I wake up (or even wavier) and I always want to straighten it! lol 

I guess the grass is always greener, eh?


----------



## xtiffineyx (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That's what my hair looks like when I wake up (or even wavier) and I always want to straighten it! lol 

I guess the grass is always greener, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ah your lucky!! I wish my hair had at least a little bit of wave to it, but no such luck.

Yes, I agree...hehe.


----------

